# Umfrage: Rassenwechsel - macht Ihr mit?



## Elenenedh (28. Oktober 2009)

Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage.

Worum geht's überhaupt?
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

Das Thema der Woche:
Was haltet Ihr vom Völkerwechsel - seid Ihr dabei oder bleibt Euer Held so wie er ist?

Zur News über den Völkerwechsel


----------



## nioKs (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe meine Charaktere doch nicht per rnd-Taste erstellt, weshalb ich nie das Aussehen oder die Rasse verändern werde.
-> deshalb: "Meinen Charakter hab ich mir so ausgesucht, wie er ist. Der ist und bleibt so!"


----------



## ramin (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab bei der lustigen Meinung Ich würds gern machen aber 20 Euro!? WTF!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja ist mir wirklich zu teuer damit geb ich viel Geld aus nur um mal anders auszusehen. Danach ändere ich, wie ich so bin sowieso meine Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenfluch (28. Oktober 2009)

finde ich auch wtf 20euro aber das geht noch so ich würde es machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skum (28. Oktober 2009)

werde es erst mit  cata machen wenn die neuen klassen-rassen kombos gehen


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich begrüsse diese Veränderung (auch der Fraktionswechsel) eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Da schimpft sich WoW schon ein Rollenspiel und hat mit einem solchen kaum etwas gemein. Aber wenn man nun etwas Essentielles wie die Rolle selbst auch noch verändern kann, dann hat das überhaupt nichts mehr mit diesem Genre zu tun. Aber gut, wer es machen will... für mich persönlich käme es nicht in Frage. Ich will mit meinen Anfangsentscheidungen leben, auch wenn diese nicht unbedingt immer "perfekt" sind.
Und für alle die sich über 20 EUR wundern... soweit ich das verstanden habe ist der Preis deshalb so hoch angesetzt, weil dadurch nicht nur die Funktion "Rassenwechsel", sondern auch "Ändern des Aussehens" und "Char umbenennen" mit enthalten sind. Da lässt sich Blizz also die einzelnen Funktionen eben etwas mehr kosten. ;-)


----------



## Kramatieklärher (28. Oktober 2009)

Skum schrieb:


> werde es erst mit cata machen wenn die neuen klassen-rassen kombos gehen




dito dan wird meine twink draenei jägerin zum worgen


----------



## FallenxOfGarrosch (28. Oktober 2009)

ich weis net ob ich machs oder net
aber wenn dann nur einmal und nur bei einem char

ich will vll meinen nachtelf dk in gnom wandeln
weil ich gnome cool find besonders mit iro wie mein hexer

die einzigen gründe dagegen 
sind gnom tanks net scheiße für heiler?
und ich weis net ob ich 20 hab xD

achja was ich noch zum preis sagen will 20€ finden die meisten teuer aber ich denke man wird das eh nur einmal machen 
und dann etwas tiefer in die tasche greifen is doch egal wenns halt nur einmal is 
ausserdem seid ihr net gezwungen ^^

/edit: das mit dem tank heiler dingens xD hat sich schon erledigt es war dann doch mal ein heiler bei uns in der gilde on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senzuality (28. Oktober 2009)

Worgen inc.. (: Hab meine Draeneidame so langsam aber sicher satt und freu mich, dass die Allianz mal eine interessante Rasse bekommt, die auch noch ins Gesamtbild passt. Und gescheitere Racials kriegen die Worgen allemal.


----------



## Magickevin (28. Oktober 2009)

Trotz der Neuen Klassen-Rassen Combis finde bleibe ich bei meinen alten. 
Aber wenn ich einen Priester Hätte würde der sich mit sicherheit in einen Gnom verwandeln aber ich kann solange warten bis Cata rauskommt und ich ihn mir Hochspielen kann


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann doch meinen Char, den ich schon 4 Jahre spiele, nicht einfach ändern. Der bleibt so wie er ist...^^


----------



## Etlef (28. Oktober 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es mit dem Erscheinen von Cataclysm direkt möglich sein wird sein Volk zu ändern
Ich fänd es nämlich irgendwie komisch wenn ein Tag nach dem Rauskommen überall schon Worgen und Goblins rumrennen oO


----------



## Nedoras (28. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin dabei weil ich einen Fehler gemacht hab wollte umbedingt Blutelf aber gefiel mir dann nich und dann hab ich gehört das irgendwann nen Rassenwechsel kommen wird war direkt sicher das ich es machen werd Blutelf wird zu Orc :-)


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (28. Oktober 2009)

Hab meinen Char beim Fraktionswechsel schon getauscht da muss das nicht mehr machen^^


----------



## killerotto (28. Oktober 2009)

"Ich würd's gerne machen - aber 20 Euro?! Wtf!?"

ich zahle im Monat um die 10,30€ why sollte ich da nochma 20 zahlen :O des kann mir eigendlich wurst sein, die 20 sind es mit ned wert.

Ich bin atm n811 hunter würde zwerg werden wegen schusswaffen fähichkeit +5 aber das is es echt ned wert, um 10€ würde ichs mir vieleicht überlegen


----------



## Tamîkus (28. Oktober 2009)

mein char bleibt wie er ist fand tauren scho immer cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blindhai (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich frage mich wieviele Blutelfen wohl wechseln werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich habe mich bei meinem Blutelf damals auf jeden Fall vertan und korrigiere das nun endlich.


----------



## Hyrn (28. Oktober 2009)

Glasklar: "Meinen Charakter hab ich mir so ausgesucht, wie er ist. Der ist und bleibt so!"


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Oktober 2009)

Mir ist das völlig wurscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helgesen (28. Oktober 2009)

alles pil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 le palle und nur geldverdienen von Blizz


----------



## Imba-Krieger (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich find die 20.- &#8364; voll o.k.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenns billiger wäre, dann würden die Leute hin und her-switchen um mal alles auszuprobieren. Dann würde es nur noch ein hin- und her-gewechsel geben, find ich.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich bleib bei meiner Entscheidung. Ich könnte nie meinen Tauren aufgeben.     

Und bei den Twinks werd ich wohl auch ned wechseln.  Wenn mir eine Klasse nicht mehr gefällt, dann stampfe ich den Char ein und fang wieder von vorne an. 
Dann wächst man mit dem Char und seiner Rasse auf und hat nicht mit Fingerschnips plötzlich was anderes. 


Aber das muss/soll jeder selber entscheiden.   Ich finds nicht gut.  


  : wink :


----------



## Nurmengard (28. Oktober 2009)

Mach aus meinem Nachtelf Schurken nen Gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LOOOOOOOOL

Blizz we love you^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LetsEatAniPod (28. Oktober 2009)

In der kommenden Erweiterung würde ich gern mal einen meiner Horde twinks zu einem Worgen machen, allerdings sind 20 Euro schon eine Menge Holz ! 
Wenn ein Servertransfer noch mit drin wäre, dann würde es mich noch mehr reizen.


Mfg

LetsEatAniPod


----------



## Wowler12345 (28. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

Mein neuer Hexermain wird auch bis Cata so bleiben, denn dann heisst es : Bye Undead und willkommen Gobbo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Kildran (28. Oktober 2009)

ich könnte es niemals übers herz bringen meinen charakter zu verändern , schonmal gar nicht die rasse

habe ihm einmal die haare verändert aber irgendwie gefiel mir das alte besser .....hab ihn halt net umsonst genauso erstellt 

es ändert sich in WoW alles , zzm guten wie zum schlechten , da soll wenigstens mein charakter gleich bleiben


----------



## KeksJunky (28. Oktober 2009)

find das ne gute möglichkeit für die leute die eigtl nich mehr so zufrieden sind mit ihrem char. Klar am anfang war die Rasse nett aber im nachhinein wünscht man sich ne andre. Warum nich? Finds nur fies das alle Dienste von Blizz so en heiden Geld kosten. 
Als ob se nich schon genug von unsrem Geld hätten :/


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

Ist mir total blau.


----------



## blindhai (28. Oktober 2009)

Meinen Main würde ich auch nicht wechseln aber einen Twink durchaus.


----------



## ElfShadow (28. Oktober 2009)

Find die Option recht interessant, aber 20 Öcken sind doch bisschen viel. Hatte damals, also direkt nachem Release, meinen Ally-Dudu erstellt und zock mittlerweile Horde. Wollt "Sie" aber nicht zum Tauren mutieren lassen als die Geschichte mit den Worgen aufkam. Deswegen hab ich diese Möglichkeit schon fast als erstes vermisst als der kostenpflichtige Fraktionswechsel kam. Also, 20 Öcken weg und Sie läge schon in Narkose ausem OP-Tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lieben Gruß


----------



## YingelYangel (28. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard merkt langsam das die genug dumme menschen haben.Und jetzt nur noch ans geld denken und jeden furtz einführen damit alle zahlen.Ich finde es gut das die das amchen gogog nap zahlen sowird Blizzard groß.Ich hoffe das dann das geld in starcraft2 reingeht^^


----------



## Raheema (28. Oktober 2009)

Juhu danke blizzard =) 

endlich kann ich meinen mensch zum gnom machen 

und das werd ich auch tun


----------



## Wowler12345 (28. Oktober 2009)

YingelYangel schrieb:


> Blizzard merkt langsam das die genug dumme menschen haben.Und jetzt nur noch ans geld denken und jeden furtz einführen damit alle zahlen.Ich finde es gut das die das amchen gogog nap zahlen sowird Blizzard groß.Ich hoffe das dann das geld in starcraft2 reingeht^^



Dein Post ist ziemlich unnötig! Ist okay wenn du diesen Dienst nicht nutzen willst, aber andere Menschen zu beleidigen die nach einiger Zeit kein bok mehr haben ihre Rasse weiter zu spielen ist ziemlich nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (28. Oktober 2009)

Eine eigentlich vernünftige Idee von Blizzard, ich würde sogar darauf Tippen
das sie uns wirklich was gutes damit tun wollten - naja das dachte ich bis ich gelesen hab
wie viel es uns denn Kosten soll... 20Euro, ja klar alles zu gunsten der Spieler.

Was sagt BoB noch gleich? *Hust*


----------



## HuBi! (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde machen aber auch ich find 20€ einfach zu teuer, mit cataclysm nochmal überdenken wegen worgen *g*. Aber ansonsten nicht °_°


----------



## blindhai (28. Oktober 2009)

Es ist eine Gebühr die für einen einmaligen(!) Rassenwechsel gedacht ist, dafür ist sie in Ordnung. 15 Euro wäre auch ok gewesen, aber für 10 Euro würden das wohl sehr viele in Anrpuch nehmen wollen und das sicherlich auch wiederholt.


----------



## Mindadar (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds schwachsinnig! 
Ich bin und bleite Blutelf. Er ist sehr schön im Rp zu spielen und auch so mag ich blutelfen am meisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Okay meinen Untoten priester wird das bald bekommen wenn er 70+ erreicht hat.


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. Oktober 2009)

Also ich wollt mein Nacktelfen schon immer in nen Biersaufenen Zwergen mit Bogen verwandeln


----------



## Hackelf (28. Oktober 2009)

ich würds schon gern ausprobieren aber 20 €!!!! Das is schon ne Menge Schotter!!! Aber langsam glaub ich Blizzard sucht immer mehr Möglichkeiten wo sie aus WoW einfach noch Kohle rausholen können. Ich meine Charaktertransfer, Fraktionswechsel und jetzt Rassenwechsel.


----------



## Dark_Pala (28. Oktober 2009)

Also würd ich noch zocken ( fang eh bald wieder an^^) dann würde ich nicht wechseln... 1.ich hab mir den char so ausgesucht 2. gibt es sicher ne klasse die ich immer nochmal hochziehen wollte und wenn alle Questgebiete von 1-60 überarbeitet wurden, will ich das auchmal ausprobieren...^^


----------



## Revenger111 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiel nen Blutelf Pala und werd mir auf jeden Fall aus dem nen Tauren Pala nach Cataclysm machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonnik (28. Oktober 2009)

Hab mit Orc Schamane angefangen, haben mir eig immer gut gefallen, aber 
irgendwie muss ich doch sagen das ich lieber einen tauren gemacht hätte sieht schöner aus ;D.
Aber 20Euro nur damit der Char anders aussieht ne danke ^^
Das man alle 2 Monate bezahlen muss reicht schon!

Mfg


----------



## Piggy D. (28. Oktober 2009)

fruehstens mitm naechsten addon - need troll drood+ tauren pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redhuman (28. Oktober 2009)

wenn blizzard endlich mal Draenei Schurken zulassen würde,wären mir die 20€ das wert^^


----------



## Sarjin (28. Oktober 2009)

Is ma wer auf die Idee gekommen das dadurch mit cata start es sofort 80er worgen und goblins geben wird xD ?
Ich bin geneigt mein Mensch Mage zum worgen zu machen ? gab es worgen mages ? Ich meine das sind sowieso beides Menschenrassen ^^..

Edit: Hab grad nachgeschaut ES GIBT worgen mages ^^. Ich meine theoretisch ist Mensch und worgen eh das gleiche und es bringt nur vorteil xD!


----------



## Grinch13 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich überlege mir ernsthaft meinen Priest zu nem Gnom zu machen, aber 20 Euro, wtf...


----------



## Scharamo (28. Oktober 2009)

Also eigentlich bin ich mit meinem Volk echt zufieden.... aber als Allianzschami hab ich ja atm. ehh keine andere Möglichkeit...

Bei uns in der Gilde ab haben schon 3 oder 4 gewechselt. Die meisten zu uns imba Dreanei.


----------



## Pluto-X (29. Oktober 2009)

Mein Char wurde ohne eine Veränderung aus dem Startbildschirm heraus erstellt, am Anfang eines 14 Tage Test-accounts. Von daher würde ich den schon ganz gerne ändern, aber andererseits hab ich ihn so wie er ist irgendwie lieb gewonnen ^^. Also ich glaub das pack ich net, den zu ändern xD.


----------



## Atlantus (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd's gerne machen - aber 20 Euro?! Wtf!?


----------



## blindhai (29. Oktober 2009)

Evtl. hätten sie den ersten Welchsel für 10 anbieten sollen und danach für 20. Aber das hätten sie halt wollen müssen :-).


----------



## MoK (29. Oktober 2009)

Mir fehlt folgende antwort
"Never! und 20&#8364;?! WTF!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (29. Oktober 2009)

Kurz und knapp: Nein.


----------



## Nargohl (29. Oktober 2009)

MEin Main-Char bleibt wie er ist. So hab ich ihn erstellt. So will ich ihn haben.

Bei meinem 2. Twink ist das etwas anderes. Hierbei handelt es sich um einen Schamanen. Da ich Allianz spiele musste ich dafür einen Draenei nehmen. Das ist nun nicht wirklih eine Rasse die mir zusagt. Schin gar nciht die mänlichen.
Sollte es irgendwann mal die Möglichkeit geben das es eine andere, für mich akzeptablere, Rasse gibt würde ich drauf zurück kommen. Aber trotzdem ist da noch der Preis, der in meinen Augen zu hoch ist.


----------



## Lenay (29. Oktober 2009)

Gibt schon so 2 - 3 Chars die ich gerne umändern würde,aber bei 20 € werd ich wohl wenn überhaubt max. 1 Char umändern und wenn ich iwann 'nen bisschen flüssiger bin was Geld angeht dann vielleicht die anderen 2 auch noch, wenns mich dann immer noch extremst stört, das die halt 'nich so sind wie ichs' gern' haette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Erlania (29. Oktober 2009)

LetsEatAniPod schrieb:


> In der kommenden Erweiterung würde ich gern mal einen meiner Horde twinks zu einem Worgen machen, allerdings sind 20 Euro schon eine Menge Holz !
> Wenn ein Servertransfer noch mit drin wäre, dann würde es mich noch mehr reizen.
> 
> 
> ...



Das kostet dann aber 25&#8364; denn Worgen sind Allianz und das heißt Fraktionswechsel


----------



## Bergerdos (29. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir käme das nur für einen Twink in Frage, bei dem Untoten DK sieht die Rüstung immer so scheiße aus, da hängen nur Fetzen runter. Wenn man in HDZ ist und verwandelt wird sieht das ganze viel schöner aus.
Aaaaber, da ich den DK fast nicht mehr spiele ist mir das ziemlich egal und für alle anderen Chars kommt das nicht in Frage, die hab ich mir so ausgesucht und die bleiben so.


----------



## Vatenkeist (29. Oktober 2009)

also mein Main bleibt so wie er ist, dennoch verstehe ich das bei bestimmten rassen/klassencombos bedingt durch Racials ein wechsel vollzogen wird

- BE Hunter z.b - Troll oder Orc ist viel sinnvoller

- Tauren Schamane - Troll oder Orc haben auch hier die Nase vorn durch Racials

- BE Warlock - Orc/UD sind einfach Sinvoller


Mit Cataclysm gibt es ja z.b Troll Druiden - da Tauren nicht den tollsten Bonus haben und Trolle mehr Style und besseres Racial haben ist ein Wechsel "okay"

Cataclysm - ein BE Hunter möchte gerne ein stylischer UD Hunter sein - voila hier sehe ich auch kein Problem.

Allerdings könnte dies dazu führen das ganze Völker/Klassencombos "austerben"


----------



## Kargaro (29. Oktober 2009)

"Ich bin dabei"

Obwohl ich das eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr sagen kann, schließlich hat es mein Nachtelf bereits hinter sich gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millencolin (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin definitiv dabei.

klar kostet es geld aber es erhält meinen spielspass.

ich hab bisher 
1 fraktionswechsel
1 rassenwechsel
5 geschlechtsumwandlungen hinter mir

solange es mir das geld wert ist mache ich das.


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (29. Oktober 2009)

Nein Mein Zwerg bleibt so wie er ist
und ich finde auch, das es den letzten kleinen mini-rest den wow noch an rp-elementen hat zerstört
aber is ja jeden seine sache, ich schüttel schon den kopf wenn sich frauen die brüste machen lassen und jetzt das ganze noch virtuell...
naja


----------



## Faransol (29. Oktober 2009)

Also ich werds mit meinem Trollschurken (PvP) auch machen^^.... Der wird dann einfach undead (wegen Volksfertigkeit und so, auch "cooleres" aussehen)


----------



## Xhubi (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde meinen Hexer mit dem nächsten Addon in einen Worgen umändern, wegen 1% mehr Dmg Volksfähigkeit und so, aber jetzt seh ich darin keinen Sinn


----------



## The_Shokk (29. Oktober 2009)

Hm wieder ne schöne Methode von Blizz um Geld rein zu bekommen...

WoW is ein Online-Rollenspiel und wie vereint man das jetz mit nem Volkswechsel?
Das is auch nich nur ne kleine Schönehits-OP sondern überhaupt nich mit nem Rollenspiel-content zu vereinbaren.


----------



## Anduris (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds schade, dass sie das eingeführt haben.


----------



## Ixidus (29. Oktober 2009)

wenn das addon kommt werde ich es auch in anspruch nehmen und meinen dicken zwergen priester in eine kleine süße gnom priestern verwandeln <3 die haben so ne tolle cast und heal annimation


----------



## Aliceschwarz (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe gestern sofort gewechselt. Ich hatte nie eine gute Erklärung, warum ich einen männlichen Blutelfen spiele. Ich mag Elfen überhaupt nicht! Jetzt ist mein Char Untot.

Der Wechsel ging übrigens sehr schnell. Es hat keine zehn Sekunden gedauert, bis ich mich wieder einloggen durfte.


----------



## Greenclaw23 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich werds machen...
Aber wass ich mich frage.... ab wann kann ich epix für gold kaufen =P


----------



## Ixidus (29. Oktober 2009)

Greenclaw23 schrieb:


> Ich werds machen...
> Aber wass ich mich frage.... ab wann kann ich epix für gold kaufen =P



bald iss ja weihnachten *hust*


----------



## xDeadherox (29. Oktober 2009)

AHm würd ich vll machen (zum worg) wenns draußen ist ma gucken


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (29. Oktober 2009)

tut mir leid wenn ich das poste muss aber :

Ich find das völliger quatsch was die da raus bringen bald kommt noch

Keine lust mehr auf Todesritter? jetz umwechseln zu einem Paladin!!

ich wette mit euch das kommt noch

" Mein char bleibt so wie er is (: "


----------



## Tardohil (29. Oktober 2009)

Naja, kommt für mich nicht in Frage, wer sich Rollenspieler schimpft, der denkt über sowas nicht mal nach, schließlich brauch man ja nicht 80level um zu merken das einem das Volk nicht passt. Trolle bleiben Voodoo, ich auch! *sucht nach seiner mojopfeife*

Im Großen und Ganzen ein weiterer Schritt auf dem Weg das "R" aus der WoW betitelung "MMOrPG" gänzlich zu streichen.
Naja, vielleicht hat das ganze ja wneigstens den positiven Nebeneffekt da ein paar dieser verkappten Blutelfen zu Okrsens oder so werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (29. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich müsste ich 3x ankreuzen. Einerseits, geht mir mein Draenei langsam auf die Nerven, andererseits hab ich mit ihm einen Großteil meiner WoW-Zeit erlebt und würde ihn vielleicht vermissen. Und dann sind da noch die 20 €, auch wenn ich die ausnahmsweise mal verstehen kann, zwar geht es auch gratis, aber so ein Rassenwechsel ist sicher nicht so leicht zu machen.


----------



## Tweika (29. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab meinen Untoten jetzt Zum Troll gemacht, wollt nie nen untoten und hab den mir aufschwatzen lassen... find ich klasse das es das jetzt gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch wenn 20 eure bissle viel sind :/


----------



## MoeMT384 (29. Oktober 2009)

Mein Magier ist ein hässlicher Mensch mit Glatze und Backenbart. 

Und er wird immer ein hässlicher Mensch mit Glatze und Backenbart bleiben. 

Wer die totale Rundherum-Bonus-Supi-Dupi-Charakteranpassung machen möchte, soll es tun, ist mir nicht so wichtig. Ich aber werde meine Charaktere nicht ändern. Nicht aus Kostengründen, sondern weil ich sie "lieb gewonnen" habe, wenn man das so sagen kann. 

MfG
Moe


----------



## Renox110 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich würds gern machen. Aber die Bezahlungsmöglichkeiten gefallen mir nicht.
Ich bezahle doch nicht per Überweisung. 
Paysafecard soll her!!!


----------



## Bläckbeerd (29. Oktober 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich... ich habe mir meinen char ausgesucht und behalte den auch so.
Mit cata werd ich mir sicher nen worgen hochtwinken aber die Rasse wechseln und dafür noch 20 € zu bezahlen is mir echt zu fett. Außerdem muss ich ganz ehrlich zugeben, dass mir meine Klassen mit der Zeit ans Herz gewachsen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und aus diesem Grund kommt son Wechsel für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## Mr-L (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mich entgegen jeder Rassebfähigkeiten für einen Tauren als Schammi enschieden, weil die einfach gil sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....

ja ok vllt....nen goblin aber da twink ich mir lieber eine andere klasse als goblin hoch, wie soll des denn dann eigentlich werde, dann gibt es 2 tage nachdem des add-on draußen ist schon 50 80er goblins, weil die einfach auf die rasse gewechselt haben, dann sind hohe goblins ja keine seltenheit mehr..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Mr-L


----------



## Anduris (29. Oktober 2009)

Greenclaw23 schrieb:


> Ich werds machen...
> Aber wass ich mich frage.... ab wann kann ich epix für gold kaufen =P


Gutes Argument! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brot-Mit-Nutella (29. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, also ich spiele ja zur zeit nen Gnom.. und ich weiß, gnome sind cool und knuffig.. aber manchmal würde ich mir schon wünschen das ich ein Mensch / Draenei wäre..

Ich bin noch schwer am überlegen ob ich meinen knuffelgnom aufgeben soll oder ihn behalte.
Wenn ich aber doch dann sehe, dass es 20 euro kostet.. ich glaube.. nö^^

Aber wie manche schon vor mir sagten, ich habe meine klasse ja auch mit bedacht gewählt..
Gnome sind lustig und gemein, das bin ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gnome sind süß und einfach nur cool, öhm ja wenn ich jetzt sage "das bin ich auch" klingts selbstverliebt^^

Kurz und Knapp,
Gnom spielen ist einfach das beste.

Stimms?



Mfg

Norei - Frostmourne


----------



## Narnya (29. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde es im Hinblick auf die neue Erweiterung eine super Sache.

Seit ich damals das erste mal in Duskwood einen Worg gesehehn hatte, wollte ich diese als Rasse spielen.

Sobald das neue Addon draussen ist wird meine Nachtelfe zu 100% in einen Worg transmutiert, denn damals als ich sie erstellt hatte, gabs die ja leider noch nicht...


----------



## Cheshire Cat (29. Oktober 2009)

Mein Main ist Druide, also zumindest bis die Worgen kommen bleibt er was er ist, geht ja auch gar ned anders.

Aber meine Twink Gnom DK (ja, ja...) ist jetzt ein grosser Dranaei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich seh ich meinen Char mal wenn AoE gezündet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und meine Mensch Hexenmeisterin ist jetzt Gnomin. Perfekt.
Ok. 40 Öro. Viel Holz.
Aber wenn ich die versoffen hätte, hätte ich jetzt nur noch die Kopfschmerzen.
Also gut angelegtes Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benegeserit (29. Oktober 2009)

Meine chars hab ich mir mit viel Liebe erstellt. die bleiben so basta!!!
Auf der anderen Seite kann ich es verstehn wenn sich jemand z.B.  ne Ork Kriegerin gemacht hat und die Hackfr... irgendwann nimmer 
sehn will^^
Aber was ich an dem ganzen bissl strange finde ist, dass man irgendwann die Leut nimmer erkennt weil se andauernd ihre Rasse wechseln.
Da fehlt so ne Identität... ich mein das ist immernoch ein Rollenspiel da ändert man net von heut auf Morgen seine Rasse.
Ich weiß nicht, finds net gut...


----------



## BTTony (29. Oktober 2009)

Cheshire schrieb:


> Ok. 40 Öro. Viel Holz.
> Aber wenn ich die versoffen hätte, hätte ich jetzt nur noch die Kopfschmerzen.
> Also gut angelegtes Geld
> 
> ...


:-) Ja, das ist ein Argument. Ich finde 20 Euro sind okay. Wenn man das umsonst macht, switchen die Leute alle Nase lang rum. Das fände ich auch doof. Und wenn ich switche und das wirklich besser finde sind die 20 euro bei einem Spiel bei dem man soviel Zeit verbringt doch gut investiert.

Hab auch schon überlegt mein Draenei-Jägerin in Zwerg zu verwandeln. EIgentlich habe ich das seit lvl 30 überlegt, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht. Aber jetzt mag ich sie langsam. Ich denke die bleibt. Schade finde ich, dass das mit Worgen auch gehen wird. Denn dann rennen demnächst soviele Worgen rum. Da verlier ich die Lust einen hochzutwinken...


----------



## Theradun (29. Oktober 2009)

Die Umfrage is wieder mal total fürn A...




Daran ändern wird keiner was, auch nich Buffed. Blizz und Co verdient sich wieder ne goldene Nase. Und das Game wird immer mehr zum Kindergartenspiel. Meine Tochter ist jetzt nen halbes Jahr alt, mal schaun ob se Catalysm schon mitm 80er rumrennen kann, den man bei nem Blizzardshop direkt kaufen kann für 20&#8364;. Voll Episch ausgestattet versteht sich damits ned so schwer hat in Ulduar25 hard Mode.


----------



## Emonta (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd meine Chars ums verrecken nich ändern! ^^
So hab ich mit ihnen angefangen und so werd ich irgedwann mit ihnen aufhören.


----------



## Manotis (29. Oktober 2009)

Habe jetzt Ich würd's gerne machen - aber 20 Euro?! Wtf!? gedrückt. Werde jetzt wohl doch mal wieder meinen WoW account reaktivieren wo die schäbbigen Monate des Jahres kommen.
Würde gerne meinen Untoten umwandeln denn platte sieht am Untoten doch recht doof aus find ich...


----------



## Vaikilli (29. Oktober 2009)

Aslo als eingefleischten Gnomen-Rp-Spieler brauch ich das nicht, Wär das doch nur gekommen als ich noch auf nem "Normalen" Server war.


----------



## DiemoX (29. Oktober 2009)

War mal längst überfällig diese Neuerung. Will meine Blöde Blutelfe in einen Undead verwandeln - Blizz machts möglich.

Und an alle Flamer, die mit ihrem Volk zufrieden sind: Gönnt den Leuten es doch, die sich vertan haben, außerdem hat euch niemand zum Volk Wechseln gezwungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amerelia (29. Oktober 2009)

Wieso nicht. Find es eine super Dienstleistung genauso wie den Fraktionswechsel auch den ich schon genutzt habe. 
Noch dazu muss es genug leute geben die sich das gewünscht haben sonst wäre es nicht da.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragull (30. Oktober 2009)

ich würde gern mit mein blutelfen pala zum tauren wechseln wenn sie endlich pala werden dürfen ,das stelle ich mir cool vor .


----------



## Spritea (30. Oktober 2009)

hätt ich net schon ne süße Gnomin, hätt ich bestimmt alle vergnomifiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teliana (30. Oktober 2009)

Als ich meine Priesterin erstellte , hätte ich gerne Gnom-Priester genommen. Nun da es die bald gibt übelege ich mir sie dann in das zu ändern was schon immer "in ihr steckte" .

Nur - dann wird sie sich nimma unsichtbar machen können - was eigentlich das beste beim Nachtelf ist .

Schwierig schwierig sich da zu entscheiden - plz Blizz kreiert doch einen Gnomenelf !


----------



## Tyrnaar (30. Oktober 2009)

So ein Feature ist eigendlich ganz nett.. momentan brauche ich es nicht, da ich mit meinen Chars sehr zufrieden bin, mit dem Addon werde ich aber ganz schnell meine Taurendruidin vertrollen (oder heißt es vertrollisieren?).


----------



## Lemonskunk (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mal von nem Vögelchen gehört, mann kann eh schon Rassenswitch machen .. patchxyz.MPQ und so , aber halt ich für Gerücht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garnalem (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe meinen Main (und auch durchaus meine Twinks) sehr bewusst ausgewählt. Daher würde ich höchstens bei einem ungeliebten Twink die Rasse wechseln, um mehr Spielspaß zu erhalten. Interessant wäre für mich zurzeit nur das Volk der Worgen, was noch nicht erhältlich ist. Allerdings nicht für 20 Euro, da kauf ich mir doch lieber 2 - 3 Kisten Bier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThEDiciple (30. Oktober 2009)

Volks wie auch Fraktionswechsel find ich voll ok, jeder sollte selber wissen für was er geld ausgibt.

Und auch wenn man sich damals für jene seite oder volk endschieden hat , bei vielen gibt oder gab es damals die gründe dafür die aber heute evt nicht mehr aktuell sind da freunde längst woanders spielen wenn überhaupt oder sich gilden aufgelöst haben. Wie gesagt es ist jedem sein Bier was er macht oder was nicht. Ich zieh den wechsel mit Cata auch in erwägung sobalt mein DK 85 ist um dann auf Worg (je nachdem ab wann es verfügbar is) zu zwitschen. Ersteinmal aus dem style grund, so eine klasse bringt der alli endlich mal welchen außerdem schießen die volksfähigkeiten voll aufs pvp ab sollten sie so bleiben, und gute volksfähigkeiten sind sicherlich auch ein kleiner bonus , wenn auch nicht spielendscheident.


----------



## ThEDiciple (30. Oktober 2009)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> Meine chars hab ich mir mit viel Liebe erstellt. die bleiben so basta!!!
> Auf der anderen Seite kann ich es verstehn wenn sich jemand z.B.  ne Ork Kriegerin gemacht hat und die Hackfr... irgendwann nimmer
> sehn will^^
> Aber was ich an dem ganzen bissl strange finde ist, dass man irgendwann die Leut nimmer erkennt weil se andauernd ihre Rasse wechseln.
> ...




wo is wow ein Rollenspiel? es is ein MMO was zwar auch irgentwo ganz hinten ein RPG im Genrenamen trägt aber außerhalb eines RP Servers hat WoW nix mit einem klassischen RPG zu tun ^^ vieleicht noch in den ersten stunden dieses spiels aber nimmer heute


----------



## Dexis (30. Oktober 2009)

es ist gut, dass jeder hier seine meinung hat... aber letzten endes entscheidet blizzard^^
seht euch doch mal das zwischenergebnis (stand 18:33 uhr) an, von allen abgegebenen stimmen sind 217 bereit, einen rassenwechsel innerhalb der fraktion durchzuführen. das sind für blizzard wirtschaftlich gesehen 217 mal 20,- € (etwa 18% des abstimmungsergebnisses). und dann rechnet ihr - rein theoretisch - aus, was bei 10mio spielern weltweit 18% ausmachen, die 20,- € (oder ne andere Währung) bezahlen würden.
was anderes steckt da doch gar nicht hinter.

ich persönlich finde es nicht gut, weil - wie hier schon mehrfach angesprochen wurde - eine gewisse art von zugehörigkeit bzw. identität verloren geht. ich kenne viele spieler ingame nur anhand seiner rasse/klasse, ich fände es nicht so toll wenn das alles aufgehoben wird.


----------



## Cyradix (27. November 2009)

Wen ich mein Orc hunter in nem UD wechseln könnte, würd michs schon reizen :>

20 euro sind ja nich grade die welt ..


----------

